# Republicans bash Obama’s address for overlooking 10 sailors held by Iran



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Republicans bash Obama's address for overlooking 10 sailors held by Iran*
6:42 am

After President Obama's final State of the Union Address, Republicans criticized his dealings with Iran.

Iran says all 10 detained US sailors have been released









*'STATE OF DENIAL'?
Obama downplays ISIS, draws rebuke from GOP*

*VIDEO: Obama's State of the Union address* | *Part 2 * | * Part 3 * | * Part 4 *








*ON A MISSION: Obama says Biden will lead national effort to cure cancer*
*GOP RESPONSE: SC Gov. Haley delivers reply to Obama's SOTU*
*LEGACY PADDING: Obama again vows to close Gitmo in SOTU address*
*OPINION: Obama's last State of the Union address in three words*
*OPINION: Obama's SOTU calls for unity but we're farther apart than ever*
*STATE OF THE UNION ADDRESS 2016 COVERAGE*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Had the Republicans NOT bashed SOMETHING, I'd be disgusted and quit the party, joining the BULL MOOSE party. God Bless YOU T.R.!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------

